# Things that only a rabbit owner could love...



## Azerane (Dec 2, 2013)

That moment when you walk in the door and realise that your rabbit is eating from a giant crushed up pile of his own poop.

It's a good thing they're so darn cute, lol


----------



## selbert (Dec 3, 2013)

That moment when you walk in to find a hyper bun and hay EVERYWHERE but that little look that prevents you from ever getting angry!

Their way of saying "I want to go for a walk now!"


----------



## PaGal (Dec 3, 2013)

Poop everywhere and you are not upset at all, just very happy to see it is all nicely round and firm.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2013)

When you let your rabbit eat part of your grape or a bite of banana, the moment you realize they eat their own poop on a daily basis. 

The moment, you step on a poop and it sticks into the arch of your socked foot and you can't get it off without picking it off. 

Or the moment, you open your fridge to find it dead. Only to check the cord and see that its been chewed through by your special little bunbun. Then they look at your with their little ears and noses and you want to kill them, but you give them a raisin instead because they're too cute.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Dec 3, 2013)

That moment your bun gets into an area you can't and they're not supposed to be. But you get their favorite treat just to get them to come out!


----------



## geekgirl101 (Dec 3, 2013)

You finish spring cleaning and hoovering up, to turn around and see 2 bunnies behind you bathing themselves and they get up and run to their hutch, leaving a pile of a dozen poops where they were and scattering hay all over the floor.


----------



## zombiesue (Dec 3, 2013)

When you have to clean the poop around their butt and they show their appreciation by thumping at you when you set them down again


----------



## Troller (Dec 4, 2013)

Me: when you come home and see that they destroyed your couch , pooped up a storm and run all around your wife for attention but barely look your way but your still happy cause you saw them binky.

Wife: She puts on some seasonal hand lotion that she got from Bath and Bodyworks and your rabbit is sniffing up a storm until the rabbit decides to bite down hard because it smelled like a treat, so the rabbit gets a treat cause of course its not their fault.


----------



## Dashie (Dec 4, 2013)

the moment your bun plays and jumps on you while your laying down so much that it gets tired and lays down against your legs.


----------



## Bville (Dec 4, 2013)

How about things only a rabbit owner could appreciate...like when I find dandelion greens at the grocery store! My grocery store doesn't always have them so when they do I get so excited!


----------



## LionBunn (Dec 4, 2013)

Bville said:


> How about things only a rabbit owner could appreciate...like when I find dandelion greens at the grocery store! My grocery store doesn't always have them so when they do I get so excited!



or when your bunns favorite veggie or treat is on sale.


----------



## annabelle00 (Dec 4, 2013)

when they stick their butt at you to show their disinterest :3 

or watching them eat their own poop and then start licking you... too adorable!!


----------



## FreezeNkody (Dec 5, 2013)

Moment you realize whilst laying down for cuddle time and your bun jumps on your back grooms you and then pee's all down your back on your freshly washed hoodie.


----------



## neejchee (Dec 5, 2013)

The moment you're laying down cooing over how cute your bunny is sitting on your shoulder licking your eat, and they pee in just the right spot so it goes back into your hair forward into your cleavage.


----------



## neejchee (Dec 5, 2013)

The moment your "female" rabbit's testicles drop. :/


----------



## aozora (Dec 6, 2013)

When you come across (or come up with) a creative and awesome (and cheap!) solution to your bunny-related problems at your local home hardware, office supplies, or even dollar store! I'm talking alternate hay racks, flooring, litter boxes, toys, and so on


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 6, 2013)

.... the way they save you from OH SO DANGEROUS WIRES!
"Here, let me get that for you Mom!"

*phone charger dies*

um, thanks bunner...


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 7, 2013)

Falling asleep with a loaf wandering around your bed and waking up to find that you're laying on DOZENS of rabbit poops (not to mention a lot of scattered hay)... and simply being thankful for how unoffensive rabbit poop is compared to other mammals!


----------



## Hkok (Dec 7, 2013)

That moment when when you realize, that a perfect small talk at the breakfast is about how his poop have been the last week


----------



## neejchee (Dec 8, 2013)

That moment when, laying on your bed with one of your fluffballs on the pillow next to you, he jumps onto your chest and pees all over you, and all you can think is "good boy getting off the pillow!"


----------



## Azerane (Dec 10, 2013)

lol, thanks so much guys for joining in. I've had a blast reading all of these


----------



## PaGal (Dec 10, 2013)

Zip Ties...we have used them before for things but my goodness I have gone through so many since I first brought Thumper home. In fact I just used up a bag making a shelf and second story for Laverne and Shirley's cage. They are now a staple in the house and must always be available. I keep them around just like duct tape.


----------



## PaGal (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh, while I'm at it...cardboard. I am now a hoarder of cardboard. If you have it and it's bunny safe then bring it. I have boxes in the bunny's room, cardboard on top of the cages, behind the cages, in the attic and in the garage. 

And now if we ever had to live in a cardboard box I would be able to build us a mansion with just cardboard, no tape, glue, etc.


----------



## aozora (Dec 11, 2013)

Watching your bunny go through seriously mundane routines like the following:

*eats* *poops* *eats* *poops* *hops out of litter box* *BIG HAPPY FLOP ON THE FLOOR* ....... *notices stray hay outside of litter box and sits up to eat that too*

....and still find it the cutest thing ever.


----------



## pani (Dec 11, 2013)

Earlier tonight I saw Felix stretch out his front and back paws, and it was the _cutest little thing ever!_ No one else got as excited when I told them. :}


----------



## kmaben (Dec 11, 2013)

When it's been over a week and you HAVENT taken one of your rabbits to the vet.


----------



## neejchee (Dec 14, 2013)

The moment you struggle to get out of a jacket because during a seemingly innocent snuggle your rabbit has chewed the closed zipper so badly that you can't move the zipper tag past it to get it open.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 14, 2013)

I gotta agree with showing you their butt. I call it 'not talking to me' 

My little boy Agouti Chico got mad at me one day and when I came to his cage to talk to him and give him treats he PROMPTLY turned around and gave me his tail. I was like WHAT? I could not get over it. I was like, Wow your not talking to me? My husband thought I was nuts, but everyone here knows what I'm talking about.. He was so pissed he did that to me the rest of the night... ingrate.. 

Or the new Holland Lop Lady I have biting me on the butt after I took her to get her nails cut, like within 2 seconds of being let out of her crate.. she made a beeline for me and had this evil looking bunny smile on her face and circled me and BOOM.. bit me on the butt... other ingrate...


----------



## lovelops (Dec 14, 2013)

Ditto Brooke did that to me and just today I took the jacket to the cleaners to get a new zipper put on it..


----------



## zombiesue (Dec 14, 2013)

PaGal said:


> Oh, while I'm at it...cardboard. I am now a hoarder of cardboard. If you have it and it's bunny safe then bring it. I have boxes in the bunny's room, cardboard on top of the cages, behind the cages, in the attic and in the garage.
> 
> And now if we ever had to live in a cardboard box I would be able to build us a mansion with just cardboard, no tape, glue, etc.



:nod:

I work at a store and on "truck days" I am always taking the boxes that they'd fit in.... bonus points if it's tube-like.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2013)

lovelops said:


> I gotta agree with showing you their butt. I call it 'not talking to me'
> 
> My little boy Agouti Chico got mad at me one day and when I came to his cage to talk to him and give him treats he PROMPTLY turned around and gave me his tail. I was like WHAT? I could not get over it. I was like, Wow your not talking to me? My husband thought I was nuts, but everyone here knows what I'm talking about.. He was so pissed he did that to me the rest of the night... ingrate..



Nala has always been a fan of giving me "the butt". She eventually taught Gaz to do it, so sometimes I'm given "the butt" in sync. They point that butt RIGHT at you when they think you've been naughty.


----------



## neejchee (Dec 15, 2013)

Putting a handful of salad on the plastic food mat and watching your snooty princess make 3 trips to pick it up, carry it over and put it neatly in her empty pellet bowl before she would eat it.

Putting the litter tray in the 'wrong' place and watching both bunnies work together to move it away from the edge of the pen and push it to where they want it. 

Setting up the playpen on a lovely area of lush grass that they don't normally have access to, and watching as within minutes one digs a rabbit-sized hole in the ground before moving over so the other can sleep in the hole, creating not only a big hole in the previously lovely grass, but also getting the other rabbit covered in bits of grass and dirt as he happily snuggles into the hole wifey dug for him.


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 15, 2013)

Getting into your nice cozy bed and getting poked all over from the hay in it.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2013)

I just went to get a drink, pulled a tray of ice cubes out and found a little piece of hay on top. Not frozen into the ice, but on TOP, meaning it somehow got there after the ice was already frozen. That's even weirder then all the times I've gone to the bathroom and found hay in my underwear.


----------



## neejchee (Dec 21, 2013)

About to spam the thread with pics:

When one rabbt uses the other rabbit as a footrest.


----------



## neejchee (Dec 21, 2013)

When your rabbit requires a couch of her own to watch tv.


----------



## neejchee (Dec 21, 2013)

When your child is in a foul mood and won't kiss or hug you, but the rabbits can bring her straight out of it.


----------



## neejchee (Dec 21, 2013)

When you buy a litter tray with a top for your hidey-hole loving rabbits to SHARE and the not-really-pregnant doe claims it as her own and builds a nest in it that very day.


----------



## neejchee (Dec 21, 2013)

When you're sitting on the couch and turn to say something to your sister, and get the scare of your life because your rabbit has quietly climbed up to the back of the couch and has been sitting there, so is RIGHT THERE in your face when you turn.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 21, 2013)

neejchee said:


> When you buy a litter tray with a top for your hidey-hole loving rabbits to SHARE and the not-really-pregnant doe claims it as her own and builds a nest in it that very day.



That's a MASSIVE nest!


----------



## neejchee (Dec 21, 2013)

Yup, she's a bit crazy!


----------



## pani (Dec 22, 2013)

When your bunny yawns in front of you! I find it sooooo cute to watch Felix stretch out his little legs, and do his biiiig bunny yawn.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 22, 2013)

Bunny yawns are the BEST! I hate that I've never managed to catch one on camera.


----------



## Michelledickerhoff (Dec 22, 2013)

Imbrium, I just recently seen him yawn for the first time a few weeks ago, he stretches and then yawns it's so funny and cute!


----------



## Michelledickerhoff (Dec 22, 2013)

When I pick my bun buns up and take him to the bed to cuddle with me and he doesn't want picked up at that moment he throws a fit and bites the crap out of my blanket!


----------



## Michelledickerhoff (Dec 22, 2013)

One thing I do miss is when I first got him I kept him in a cage and let him out whenever I was home and he would get these energy bursts when I'd let him out and he would run all around the room near the walls so fast over and over and over! He doesn't do that now that I let him run free.


----------



## BunnehChronicles (Dec 23, 2013)

...when you walk in and find the litter box flipped over and shavings all over your room and including on your on your bed. I get this about once a week..


----------



## BunnehChronicles (Dec 23, 2013)

neejchee said:


> When you're sitting on the couch and turn to say something to your sister, and get the scare of your life because your rabbit has quietly climbed up to the back of the couch and has been sitting there, so is RIGHT THERE in your face when you turn.



I could relate to that...


----------



## Michelledickerhoff (Dec 25, 2013)

"Thump!" Anyone recognize that sound! It's one of the cutest things about my bunny!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 25, 2013)

God, I can't escape that sound! I get thumped at for entering a room, I get thumped at for leaving a room, I get thumped at for glancing in their direction... sometimes I swear I get thumped at just for breathing! Hell, sometimes they even thump when no one else is even in the room.

Funny thing is I didn't even know what it was the first few times I heard it - took Nala a month or so to learn to thump and much longer to teach Gazzles. I didn't realize that when a rabbit thumped, it was one lone thump (apparently I shouldn't have learned about thumping from watching Bambi as a kid ).


----------



## Michelledickerhoff (Dec 25, 2013)

Lol


----------



## lovelops (Dec 26, 2013)

Michelledickerhoff said:


> "Thump!" Anyone recognize that sound! It's one of the cutest things about my bunny!



I thought that was cute about Lady until the 23rd of December at 4am. The dogs heard something out side and was barking and every time they would bark she would THUMP and thump HARD. Finally it woke me up. I heard a FUMP! and was like what the heck was that. It took me a while to realize it was LADY in the kitchen thumping because the dogs were barking at the cat outside in the front yard.. and the blinds were drawn...

Anyway last night she slept in the back bed room away from the dogs and no thumping but the dogs started barking at the stray cat again at 4am and woke us up but at least no bunny thumping!!!!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 26, 2013)

Pfft, sure, blame the bunny! She was trying to do you a favor by telling the dogs to shut the hell up, lol - the thumping was only an issue because the dogs didn't obey .


----------



## lovelops (Dec 26, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> Pfft, sure, blame the bunny! She was trying to do you a favor by telling the dogs to shut the hell up, lol - the thumping was only an issue because the dogs didn't obey .



Yeah that's right. She is the queen of the house of all the bun buns we got.

My husband LOVES her to death. I swear the first night we got her I was about to get her a new home, but she has really grown on and me the fact my HUSBAND loves her to death.. wow what a surprise!!!!! 

I wish she could have thumped the dogs on their heads! That would have gotten them to shut up!!!! But yeah I like that theory! Damned Dogs. Shut up! THUMP!!!! 

I hope you got your DL taken care of today ! Or will this week!!!

Vanessa


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 26, 2013)

lovelops said:


> I hope you got your DL taken care of today ! Or will this week!!!



I'll get it done tomorrow (assuming I'm awake ), since the b*stards are closed today like they think it's still a holiday.


----------



## neejchee (Jan 4, 2014)

Dragging this thread back to add:

When you don't bother bringing out a litter tray for your bunnies when you're sitting out on the lawn with them (because they can just ped on the grass, right?) and one gets so antsy at the idea that she eventually digs a little 2x3inch hole to pee into!

When your just desexed fairy prince is having some supervised time with his wifey to try to encourage the bond to survive the separation and he immediately says "no balls? No problem!" and tries to hunp her anyway, then gets cranky and thumps when she is removed.

Finally, from about 10 minutes ago, when you're sitting on the couch and your gorgeous little snuggley fluffball has been sitting in your lap for about an hour, and decides that he's so comfortable right there that he'll just have a little arse snack. I know it's necessary for their health and nutrition, but does it really need to be done on my lap?!


----------



## Michelledickerhoff (Jan 11, 2014)

My little boy is pretty good at keeping the pee in the litter boxes but every once in a while he decides a knew spot where I have to add another box! He chooses right in front of my walk in closet door!!!Which is weird bc he usually picks corners! So now every time I go into my closet I have to slide the litter box over and try to remember to slide it back when I'm finished! It's the main one he uses now. Oh goodness, my child what am I gonna do with yu!


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 12, 2014)

Walking through the produce section of Walmart and getting *really* excited when you realize the leafy green tops on the radish bunches are at least twice as big as they usually are.

Buying two bunches of the raddishes knowing you're going to use all the leaves but will end up throwing at least half the radishes away because your three rabbits are allotted about 7 TBSP non-leafy veggies a day combined, the gliders' veggies for the next couple months are already diced/mixed/frozen (and include radishes) and the humans don't like radishes.


----------



## Azerane (Jan 13, 2014)

Imbrium said:


> Walking through the produce section of Walmart and getting *really* excited when you realize the leafy green tops on the radish bunches are at least twice as big as they usually are.



lol, yes. I get way too excited in the fresh produce section these days as well at times, haha


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 13, 2014)

I know what you mean about the fresh produce, checking all the bunches of everything, carrots, radishes, celery, beetroot to see which bunch has the freshest greens. I don,t even like celery or beetroot so usually end up chucking that. I was at the fruit and veg stall the other day buying dill and the owner said "you eat a lot of dill" when I said it was for my bunnies, he looked at me as though I was mad.


----------



## Michelledickerhoff (Feb 6, 2014)

My little guy has a thing for always trying to bite my toes for some reason. It never fails if I'm barefoot here he comes to try and nibble on them...lol silly


----------



## neejchee (Feb 7, 2014)

When your doe isn't pregnant!!! Lol

When you think the fatso doe must be eating her hubby's share of the food so start paying attention to how much the eat separately, only to discover that the petite little buck actually eats almost twice as many pellets as his Mrs!

When you're still trying to keep them apart because although he has been desexed she hasn't yet and you worry that she might get territorial and attack him, and they go absolutely nuts pulling at the cage sides and ripping the sheets and plastic trying to dig through to each other until eventually they manage it, and snuggle down to sleep together.

When your black bunny's baby fur has turned a darck chocolate colour, but his new coat is coming through a lovely sleek black and he's shedding the baby fur in stripes, starting in the middle of his back and then the underneath and sides, leaving him a sleek black bunny with a fluffy brown stripe along each side.

When one bunny is taking a nap and the other drapes her considerable sized bulk across his body to take a nap herself. Poor Sammy had no chance of moving!

Today's hilarity: when your rabbits are happily hopping around the family room, and the oh-so-innocent little Sammy tries to do a bunny 500 from one rug to another and scares the s*** out of himself as he skids across the hardwood floors.


----------



## BunnyMomOf6 (Feb 9, 2014)

Seeing rabbit tacks in a fresh snow outside your bedroom window!


----------



## BlueMoods (Feb 9, 2014)

Waking up because your bunny peed on you and being happy he climbed up the chest and pillows at the foot of the bed to get there rather than running all over the house making a mess when he escaped his sleeping crate.

Having Miss Skittles try to nibble and lick your finer while putting medicine on her nose instead of trying to avoid the medicine.

Finding rabbit poo in with the clean laundry and remembering you forgot to clean the litter box the day before, then praising your bunny for being smart enough to use an alternative "box" all be that a clothes basket full of clean clothes.

Finally locating the second half of your pair of favorite socks - shredded for nesting material and, being excited you will soon have baby bunnies.


----------



## selbert (Feb 11, 2014)

When you order something online and a huuuuge box comes, you just know you're gonna have some happy bunnies!


----------



## geekgirl101 (Apr 10, 2014)

You cautiously look around as you go to the room where the bird seed is stored, quickly dash in and out to feed the bird, later you can't find any sign of rabbit anywhere and wonder if it's hiding in some cool corner. Hours later you get the suspicion it might've snuck into the bird room despite your eyes being in all directions, and out of curiosity you open the door to the room to see a pair of rabbit feet and a fluffy tail sticking out of the top of the sack of bird seed and a rabbit with a gob full of millet.


----------



## pani (Apr 10, 2014)

A healthy pile of poops left after a tense morning of no poops!


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 10, 2014)

After you sweep mop and vacuum the rugs and couch you open the cage to let the bunnies out and smile as they binky and play pooping all over your days work of cleaning.When the main isle you lurk is the veggie isle in the grocery store and all you can think about is getting outside to plant that veggie garden for the bunnies-er I mean family to enjoy this summer.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 10, 2014)

When you have to put your bunny in the cage and she just wants to keep on playing and playing. Of course when I finally get the little pooper, she is so tired that she flops onto my shoulder.


----------



## DrMittens (Apr 12, 2014)

When your rabbit lunges so fast at you when you are placing the veggie bowl down for consumption, that he actually slides and smashes right into your hand.

When your rabbit tries to help the guinea pig escape his cage by gnawing at the metal door, but in fact, your rabbit really dislikes the guinea pig.


----------



## HarperBun (Dec 14, 2014)

That moment when you just finish cleaning your bun's cage only to come back to Major bunstruction which includes moving the food bowl (and the food inside it being scattered). 

And 

That moment after you clean the litter tray and your sweet pride and joy shoves a majority of the litter out and onto the floor.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 14, 2014)

Trix always tries to make flavoured water; sometimes it is hay flavoured, sometimes Yesterday's News flavoured, or it's poopy doop flavoured. 

Gotta love my little girl, though.


----------

